

Thou shalt not report odds ratios - danso
http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004767.html

======
vagarwa
quite sad. People don't have the time, and rely on the science writers'
abilities to report accurately. Maybe there should be a GitHub for news
stories where volunteers can point out and correct the most egregious of
quantitative 'errors'.

